
Mod_failgracefully (Bram Cohen) - raghus
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/52896.html
======
apu
This is an idea I've often wondered about myself. It seems much more
preferable to give some a few people good access rather than everyone poor (or
worse) access.

------
jrockway
Wow, Apache still exists?

~~~
reitzensteinm
I'm using it with Django. Is there a better option I'm not aware of?
Everything else they suggested in the manual seemed too hackish - though I'm
not a fan of Apache either!

~~~
eugenejen
nginx, lighttpd worked with Django with WSGI mode.

I still use apache just because I can use subversion with it.

~~~
reitzensteinm
I'll have to take another look at that. We're bottlenecked by static file
serving on a per server basis (a typical page is 1.5-6mb of traffic), so it's
not a big priority. But it definitely will be if we move to separated out
static + dynamic servers, or if we build out more dynamic places on the site
that don't involve serving up a game.

~~~
raghus
"Not as awesome as Zed Shaw, but close." +1

~~~
reitzensteinm
Haha, I forgot all about that. But Zed would know what to do. So it's true.

~~~
icky
> But Zed would know what to do.

WWZD?

